# Ken's reviews



## AlanF (Jun 26, 2015)

Ken Rockwell never pulls punches. Canonrumors will love his latest pro-Canon anti-Nikon rant http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/00-new-today.htm 25 June 2015. Everything about Canon is classy from lenses to service whereas Nikon is mediocre. His comments about FrankenKameras add spice to the latest A7R II debate. And his love for the 100-400 II knows no bounds, and his 5DS is now his go to camera.


----------



## Admin US West (Jul 9, 2015)

We frown on Posts intending to bash other web sites, they produce lots of snarky comments. Just pass a site by if you are not a fan.

Thanks.


----------

